# 18" piraya on the way to a good home



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Just collected, try to find the best conditions for him to travel the best way, should be here in 2 weeks. Hope he'll do it or I'll be soooo mad against me







!










I'll let you know how it's arrived









Adrien


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

errr holu sh*t toasty thats amazing


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

WOW, what a monsterPiraya!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Holy crap, I think it would be the biggest pygo owned by a p-fury member  .


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

That son-of-a-bitch is HUGE!!!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

absolutely magnificent.







will he be just about the largest in private collection?


----------



## ceset (Mar 3, 2005)

Size????


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Adrien Hope He makes It . Thats A Huge One,


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

thats crazy huge. try to throw a measuring tape near him when he gets in the tank.


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

nice grab.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow, that guy is huge!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

holy sh*t, how do you get that in and out of a tank?!!
a pillowcase?!!?

VERY NICE


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Amazing !


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn...






















I hope you'll be able to bring that bad boy to Europe, Adrien - I keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wholy

crap.

crazy fish man :|


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

does anyone know of a bigger one in private collection? that f*cker is ready for WAR! say it to yourself out loud READY FOR WAR! i'd ride that f*cker into war. it's like battle cat! i'd throw that bitch in a 240 gal and feed him and feed him and feed him and feed him and feed him until he became the largest piraya on earth. then i'd ride that f*cker to WAR like those dragons in the lord of the rings movies!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

WOW, never seen such a huge piranha.

I hope you get it in safely.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

im in shock. thats f*cking amazing man gl


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

That one big mother of a piraya! My biggest 6" piraya could live in it's mouth!!!! LOL
Why make us jealous!!! only jokin mate great fish

Tom


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

french toast said:


> Just collected, try to find the best conditions for him to travel the best way, should be here in 2 weeks. Hope he'll do it or I'll be soooo mad against me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW







Awesome Piraya.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dam .....

PM Sent


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Dam .....
> 
> PM Sent
> 
> ...


"dude frenchy







, what can I do to get that bad boy







"

lol, just razzin ya harley


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Holy sh*t!! That's one big muthafuka!
What are you going to feed him? a cat or small dog every day? loll


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Adrien!

I am interested in that fish soooooooooo much if thats coming to France I am hoping to get a ferry and pic this bad boy up.......

How many Euros are you asking for this baby!!

Thanks

Ed


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

traumatic said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Dam .....
> ...


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Simply Incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOWSA


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

where are u getting it from?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

marco said:


> where are u getting it from?
> [snapback]926160[/snapback]​


 the rio sao fransisco is the only place the paraya are found.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

traumatic said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > where are u getting it from?
> ...


oh, i am faily knew to the hobby and i had no idea.









i was reffering to who he was getting it from.....


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

wow, i was gonna say wait till Harley sees this but nevermind


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

im speechless.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

amazing...he is huge.Tank good care of him,and enjoy feeding him.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

damn thats nice


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

18 inches? That's it? Thought you got bigger one's that one?

j/k.







nice.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He doesnt look happy about being in a glass box!!

Beautiful fish....


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> does anyone know of a bigger one in private collection? that f*cker is ready for WAR! say it to yourself out loud READY FOR WAR! i'd ride that f*cker into war. it's like battle cat! i'd throw that bitch in a 240 gal and feed him and feed him and feed him and feed him and feed him until he became the largest piraya on earth. then i'd ride that f*cker to WAR like those dragons in the lord of the rings movies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sh*t, I love your sense of humor :nod:



Trevor said:


> Holy sh*t!! That's one big muthafuka!
> What are you going to feed him? a cat or small dog every day? loll
> [snapback]926104[/snapback]​

































WOW! the stuff that dreams are made of....


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

that has to be one of the biggest p's I've seen... sh*t dude thats awsome


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

beautiful coloration, thats what i love about piraya better than all other pygo's, when they get huge they retain a lot of color, freakin amazing, you caught that yourself if I understand you correctly?


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

tHats one Big piraya.!! must be hella expensive eh?? and you probably have a huge tank eh?


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

damn man that is huuuuge. how much would one of those go for? $1500!?


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

That P is huge. Awsome. You lucky guy!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

That really is an amazing site. I wish you all the luck in the world on the arrival. Hope it works out for you. How long is the total transport time? Good luck and keep us posted. Awsome fish man


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

great fish there. that is amazing.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

damn i bet he can live with a rhom in a nice size tank


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

no need to say more


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ok wait a minute i gotta catch my breath, and come back to reality.....

oh sh*t it is real ahhhhh that thing is huge !!!!!!!!!! did you collect that you self frenchie?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Outstanding Piraya!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

homebrewed said:


> damn thats nice
> [snapback]926389[/snapback]​


10 more yrs Tim and you will have one also









awesome fish


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice...best of luck


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

> 18 inches? That's it? Thought you got bigger one's that one?


Only in my Dream Frank











> He doesnt look happy about being in a glass box!!


Damn right GG











> did you collect that you self frenchie?


I wish I had! Maybe next time...



> how much would one of those go for? $1500!?


Something like this









I'll keep updated









Adrien


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

I am truly amazed. Beautiful fish mate!!!!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh...my...god...i dont even see a piranha when i look at that picture. all i see is $$.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sweet!!! Pls post pics of him and his new tank when yo receive him!!!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i thought it was big







...liar


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya i think big would sort of be an under statement.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

pittbull breeder said:


> damn i bet he can live with a rhom in a nice size tank
> [snapback]927095[/snapback]​

















thats insane to even try it.

That is one nice piraya you got there.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

wow one of the coolest piraya,s iff ever seen !!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

O hell yeah!!!!

Thats a gr8 fish what a mofo.
u can be proud of that.

beautifull fish!!!


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

NIKE said:


> homebrewed said:
> 
> 
> > damn thats nice
> ...


i better up the feeding quota


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

wow taht is *** huge ive never seen one of them before


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> does anyone know of a bigger one in private collection? that f*cker is ready for WAR! say it to yourself out loud READY FOR WAR! i'd ride that f*cker into war. it's like battle cat! i'd throw that bitch in a 240 gal and feed him and feed him and feed him and feed him and feed him until he became the largest piraya on earth. then i'd ride that f*cker to WAR like those dragons in the lord of the rings movies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












--Dan


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, what an amazing fish. He does look sad, lol. He needs quite a large home. Let us know how it goes


----------



## x-drugy (Jan 19, 2005)

Think a 18" piraya is big? It is. Stick has grown both of his 2" pirayas to almost 12" in 1 1/2 years. They are in a 750 gal and eat like hogs. Give them 3 more years and check back with stick. I think you all will be suprised.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

SHIAT FRench!
I think I just soiled myself!
I am drooling! MAJORLY
damn I would def like to see that bad ass piraya in action!!!!
GJ on da shipping!


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

i gotta do this again
























































can't wait to see some more pics of this badboy


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i love clicking this thread just to see that pic, its god like! ur one lucky dude cant wait to see it in ur tank!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that piraya is monster!!! did you get him in yet??????


----------

